# Panasonic SA-AKX72 solo enciente luz azul



## hernandove (Ago 26, 2019)

Saludos a todos.

Tengo un problema con un equipo Panasonic sa-akx 72 el cual al encender funciona los extractores e ilumina la luz azul, se verifica  fuente  y están presentes los voltajes CN 5802 ,35 V ,-35v,14,75v,, 3,3v  CN 5801 están ok osea que esta funcionando hay una pequeña caída de voltaje en los 16v, se verifica alimentación del display se mide 3,6 v  en los pines 1 y 44.
La etapa de salida esta ok pero el equipo solo enciende no muestra display el integrado que controla el display esta alimentado  en los pines 13,43 del integrado IC6001 con 3,3v ,no apaga, todos los demás botones no hacen nada  los reguladores en la tarjeta principal de 12v y 5v están funcionando.
verifique alimentación del micro y Eeprom están ok
Agradezco su colaboración pues no encuentro la falla, o si el equipo tiene algún tipo de protección la cual no estoy teniendo presente.
adjunto esquema de referencia.

Gracias


----------



## msvargas97 (Ago 9, 2020)

Saludos, tengo un equipo SA-AKX52 con el mismo problema, de casualidad alguien pudo solucionar dicho problema? les agradezco de antemano cualquier ayuda, gracias.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 9, 2020)

Lo primero hay que desconectar el Modulo de la radio es decir el Flex para descartar que no este en corto.


----------



## msvargas97 (Ago 9, 2020)

Hola @Jota Jota, gracias por tu respuesta, ya le desconecte el flex del radio, y el display tiene 2.8V en el filamento, quiere decir que la fuente del display esta bien
Solo tiene conectado la fuente SMPS, el Main y el circuito del panel frontal, lo que es la tarjeta Jupiter y la del CD estan desconectadas, sigue sin encender, como si estuviese bloqueado o el microcontrolador no estuviese trabajando


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 9, 2020)

Primero lo primero centrase en la SMPS revisar todos los condensadores de la fuente inclusive los SMD, donde este uno en corto o no conduzca ahí tienes un buen para romperte la cabeza, si aun no da señal de vida ahí si vamos a la tarjeta.


----------



## msvargas97 (Ago 9, 2020)

Creo que tienes razón, por que justo acabo de desconectar para sacar la fuente y solo la tuve encendida por mucho 5 min y comenzó a disipar calor, cuando solo enciende los LEDS, una pregunta de novato, como haces para saber si un condensador SMD conduce o no, o se debe desoldar ?, gracias


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 9, 2020)

msvargas97 dijo:


> Creo que tienes razón, por que justo acabo de desconectar para sacar la fuente y solo la tuve encendida por mucho 5 min y comenzó a disipar calor, cuando solo enciende los LEDS, una pregunta de novato, como haces para saber si un condensador SMD conduce o no, o se debe desoldar ?, gracias



Para comprobar un C SMD hay muchas maneras depende de las herramientas que se tenga y la habilidad de quien los verifica, sea usando continuidad, con un capacimetro o con ESR si es necesario.

Ejemplo:


----------



## msvargas97 (Ago 9, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Para comprobar un C SMD hay muchas maneras depende de las herramientas que se tenga y la habilidad de quien los verifica, sea usando continuidad, con un capacimetro o con ESR si es necesario.
> 
> Ejemplo:


Gracias por la recomendaciones, probé todos los condensadores ninguno esta en mal estado, sin embargo no logro hacer funcionar la fuente de manera aislada, solo me funciona con la tarjeta main conectada, cabe aclarar que realice el puente entre el pin 8(SYS_3.3) y el 14 (PCONT), cualquier ayuda o sugerencia sirve, gracias

Ya logre encender el display, para la posternidad el que quiera saber, se reqiure que la tarjeta jupiter este bien conectada






						modular Panasonic sa-akx72 luces azules y no enciende - DTForuM - DESCARGAR o Consultar - Audio - Service Manual - Diagrama - Schematics
					

modular Panasonic sa-akx72 luces azules y no enciende - DTForuM - DESCARGAR o Consultar - Audio - Service Manual - Diagrama - Schematics



					www.dtforum.info


----------

